# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Abuse of travelling people "utterly disgraceful"

## Nwicker60

Reminiscent of the intimidation of black people in Alabama said sheriff
A  SHERIFF has branded a young man's abuse of travelling folk as "utterly  disgraceful " and compared it to the treatment of black people  in the  American state of Alabama.
Sheriff James Gilchrist underlined his  concern at the behaviour of Jamie Sutherland who described the  travelling people at their encampment near Thurso, as "f*****g dirty  gypsies" by imposing a stiff fine.
Quarry worker, Sutherland, 21,   was one of a moped gang which paid the travellers a visit at their site  on an industrial estate, at Janetstown,  on September 12, Wick Sheriff  Court was told today.
They targeted a caravan containing a 38-year-old Bella  Stewart and her four children who heard the comments to the effect that they were gipsies and had "no right to be here".
David  Barclay prosecuting said: "She was very concerned at what appeared to  be a dislike of her family's travelling background as well as it being  used as a form of abuse.  She perceived it as a dislike of travelling  folk and felt intimidated by it and used her mobile phone to report the  matter to the police".
The fiscal added that there was a threat that  Sutherland and his companions might return and repeat the  "wholly  unacceptable" abuse.
When seen by officers, Sutherland admitted responsibility but claimed that others were involved.
"He  accepted that what he had done was foolish" added the fiscal who,  added, however that the accused appeared to have been the figurehead  through which the abuse was channelled.
The court was told that Sutherland, of 1 Bishop Court, in Halkirk, who admitted  racially aggravated conduct, was currently carrying out unpaid work for a separate, unrelated offence.   The accused was fined £600.

----------

